# Denny's Photoshoot - the Pictures!! (image HEAVY!!!)



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

still every handsome boy photogenic too


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhh!! *Steals* I LOVE him! He takes such great pictures!! I LOVE the one of you on him, with him standing squared up. Soo cute. That bridle is a perfect fit for him. I've never seen a horse move around so much! Is he stalled most of the day?


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

*wipes drool off keyboard*

OH MY GOODNESS HE IS DROPDEAD GEORGOUS!!!!!! Don't be surprised to find him gone in the morning!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you all!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Great shots  Love the saddle picture.


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

I want him sssssssssoooooooooo bad!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

they are gorgeous photos! denny and you look lovely!


----------



## MrsB (Dec 2, 2008)

absolutely gorgeous!!! 
He reminds me so much of my guy!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Jubilee I didn't see your question - he is turned out 24/7!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Jubilee I didn't see your question - he is turned out 24/7!


Oh, haha. I just can't believe how much he leaps around! Must be the OTTB energy coming out of him, or his youngness or something. He was on stall rest for a while though too wasn't he?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, he was on stall rest for about 3 months between the two injuries. 
Yes, he has a TON of energy!!


----------



## toosleepy (Jan 14, 2009)

That is awsome, i finally got to see it.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

really great shots JDI. The color photo of the saddle and the last one are my favorites.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

What a good boy!!!!

Kelly sure does have some talent.

*jealous*


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow he is stunning! I love the one of him bucking! That was awesome!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*giggle* thank you ladies!!


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

I was going to ask the same Q about turnout-I've put Blaze in an arena for a photo shoot and all he does is a-stand around looking bored or b-follow me. Denny's a great subject


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It helped that his "girlfriend" was being ridden around outside the arena too.. haha - he never disappoints when I chuck him out in an arena though!!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Denny is so handsome!


----------



## dallasheart242 (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh I lovee himmmmm sooo muchhh wow baha he is gougous


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Great pictures! He is very handsome.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!

I love him, he's such an amazing horse.


----------



## Sullivan17 (Oct 30, 2008)

ohhh how pretty!!!.. "very" Handsome boy!!!!
You two look like you make a really good team!!!!!! : )


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

ah so cute ... my ottb always runs and plays when i don't have a camera and then when i do she just looks at me ... lol ... one day ill get some good pics! but he is so cute and the snow makes the pics look cool to!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow, thank you so much!! I'm so flattered... for him


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

Great pic's


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks, Tayz!


----------

